# are you obsessed with working a certain muscle group?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

When i started i wanted bigger arms and a six pack but i changed my mind after abit and relised im obsessed with getting a built chest. I train the whole body but i do work my chest harder than i do other muscles. I want decent legs but my dam knee cant take many squats or leg presses. I do try and add weight slowly and then do exercises that focus on the knee in hope to strenghen it abit.

Anyway anyone here got a fave muscle group?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Can't beat a bit of deadlifting.


----------



## Howey1 (Nov 17, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Can't beat a bit of deadlifting.


+ 1

Since I added it to my workout, its deffo making a differrence. I've learn't too many isolation exercises ultimately are missing out. Needs a good compound exercise to bind it all together lol


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

I think we all go through phases of targeted trainig every couple of months we change which muscles we want bigger lol. In our never ending pursuit of buffness.

I used to do my chest alot.. then my lats grew like mad

Gunned them proper for 6 months. Now i gunn my delts like mad. Feeling to start abusing traps and biceps next few months.

Just a personal thing.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Legs all day long


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

My favourite muscle group is the one I am working at the time


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

squat till you puke

leg day is boss


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

It used to be legs, then they got good, then it was shoulders, then they got good, currently it's chest...it's a f**king slow process :sad:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> It used to be legs, then they got good, then it was shoulders, then they got good, currently it's chest...it's a f**king slow process :sad:


My chest and shoulders are growing quite quick. Its my back i hate doin just dont get anywhere with it.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> My chest and shoulders are growing quite quick. Its my back i hate doin just dont get anywhere with it.


Never had an issue or problem with back at all. Worked on building sites for years so thats probably had a lot to do with it. Chest doesn't look too bad IMO, but my bench is ****-poor compared to everything else I do.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Never had an issue or problem with back at all. Worked on building sites for years so thats probably had a lot to do with it. Chest doesn't look too bad IMO, but my bench is ****-poor compared to everything else I do.


I dont do benchpress. Not with a barbell anyway just db press and incline db press


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> I dont do benchpress. Not with a barbell anyway just db press and incline db press


Same as and was never too pushed or worried about it, but it is one of the bread and butter lifts so Im focusing on that for a while now to try and get some sort of a respectable number at it.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Yesss, Backday is like my birthday I actually look forward to backday every week haaa.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

God this forum has changed. 13 posts in and no mention of willy :lol:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> God this forum has changed. 13 posts in and no mention of willy :lol:


It's only early yet dude!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Same as and was never too pushed or worried about it, but it is one of the bread and butter lifts so Im focusing on that for a while now to try and get some sort of a respectable number at it.


Ill be honest with u i only dont do bench in the gym cuz i cant lift the big weights so looks rather pathetic.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> It's only early yet dude!


Very true. I have technically mentioned it but not in the same context


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Everydayischestandbicepsday


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Ill be honest with u i only dont do bench in the gym cuz i cant lift the big weights so looks rather pathetic.


Well, I do know this much, for most people benching is a slow grind so whatever you do stick at it...try get a lad to work with you and learn to relax at it. Breathing properly while benching is overlooked IMO. Id guess most of the failed bench lifts are due to being too tense to lift properly. I went backwards on bench...but I think it's cos I stopped churning out quick reps bouncing off my sternum and now try to do it very slow and controlled...it brought me down a peg or two but its definitely worthwhile, even nearly starting from scratch to get the numbers up again.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Well, I do know this much, for most people benching is a slow grind so whatever you do stick at it...try get a lad to work with you and learn to relax at it. Breathing properly while benching is overlooked IMO. Id guess most of the failed bench lifts are due to being too tense to lift properly. I went backwards on bench...but I think it's cos I stopped churning out quick reps bouncing off my sternum and now try to do it very slow and controlled...it brought me down a peg or two but its definitely worthwhile, even nearly starting from scratch to get the numbers up again.


Im getting my own gym stuff for my garage. Mrs is buying me the bench and barbell rack and my parents have got me some weights and a barbell. Got about 80kg of weights to start with and ill build up as i progress. Ill do bench at home.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Squats & Deadlifts  alll day long... well not all day that would just hurt lol


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm putting extra effort to build my calves and obsessed with having a defined leg sweep.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Wanting a wider back ,and thinking if i wasn't such a fat cvnt it would look a lot wider


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Squats and deadlifts are my obsession tbh.

Really wanting to improve my squat, and wouldn't mid getting a bit more on deadlift too


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> God this forum has changed. 13 posts in and no mention of willy :lol:


I know that's the first muscle I thought of when I read the title, also got a massive right forearm lol


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Gotta love the dead lifts too fustratingly stuck at 250 though


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> God this forum has changed. 13 posts in and no mention of willy :lol:


Ahaha


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh and OP ur doing squats wrong if they hurt ur knees


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

DazUKM said:


> Oh and OP ur doing squats wrong if they hurt ur knees


Its just the bending of the knees mate. Just in general not only when im doing squats. If i kneel down i get back up like an old man lol.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> God this forum has changed. 13 posts in and no mention of willy :lol:


That's what happens when you ban all the active members..

On topic though for me its legs, which ironically are my worst muscles.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Everyone always has a focus on something....Mines used to be chest and mine isnt the greatest but now seem to focus on all compoud lifts, wanting to better them each week


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

L11 said:


> *That's what happens when you ban all the active members..*
> 
> On topic though for me its legs, which ironically are my worst muscles.


Exactly mate, its like the heart has been ripped out of here.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Exactly mate, its like the heart has been ripped out of here.


At least the bullying's stopped ay

:whistling:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

L11 said:


> At least the bullying's stopped ay
> 
> :whistling:


Haha, yep all the bullies have gone now  Oh wait, actually...........................


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

L11 said:


> That's what happens when you ban all the active members..


You mean that serious threads in the correct sections get serious replies without being derailed?

Sounds perfect to me. Certainly more preferable to how it was this time last month.


----------



## Nesquik (May 14, 2012)

My back. I work my back in some form every day. I feel like you can't really overdevelop your back at all, and mine can take a tremendous amount of volume and intensity.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

calves cause mine are crap


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Legs and of course glutes..I want a big bum for Xmas


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

arms...i don't care how many people tell me that they will grow doing compound exercises....they never do.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

legs for me now, few inches over the next year or so ...job done.


----------

